# Can being gluten free lead to a gluten sensitivity?



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok, this is weird, but it can't be psychosomatic, surely.
As I had mentioned in that long post where I said I was going to try a gluten free diet....I have never really had an obvious intolerance, but since it seems highly recommended with Hashi's I went ahead and tried it for two months.
Didn't seem to make any obvious difference and I got sick of having to be so attentive to diet all the time so I decided to go OFF the diet and eat gluten again.
So now, I hate to say it but I'm farting like a trooper (sorry) bloated like a puffer fish and my stomach actually HURTS and I seem to be having a lot more headaches.
Really? 
Can I have GIVEN myself an intolerance by abstaining? Or was I just feeling so crappy before that I missed the signs? I never had stomach problems like this though.
This is just weird because I truly did NOT think I had a problem with it.
Do you think it's just my body objecting to a change in diet?
I'm not sure what I should do now.
Well, ok, so maybe not eat gluten I guess!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I only know in my case (I am gluten intolerant) the few times I have accidentally ingested gluten (I have been gluten free for two years now) it is FAR worse than before. My system goes into combat mode and does everything in it's power to rid the evil beast from my body. Needless to say, the bathroom is the battle zone,,,,,


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

There are two theories on this.

1) that if reintroduction causes any distress then yes you are sensitive. Except for those people like sjmjuly that are truly intolerant I have a problem with this because

2) the introduction, or reintroduction, of any food group is going to mess with your system. This is a proven fact in milk because we actually lose the enzyme to digest it if we eliminate it for a long period of time, and someone who doesn't eat whole, unprocessed fruits will have digestive problems if they sit down and eat a large serving of apples.

Try reintroducing gluten slowly over a period of a couple of weeks in small amounts and in a healthy setting. Don't go out and binge on McDonalds or Dominos, but do have a small portion of whole grain bread with a well balanced meal. If after two weeks you're still having problems then it's time to eliminate gluten for good.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, yes that makes sense to me . I've pretty much been on a bread binge and haven't really been paying attention to diet. Shame on me!
That I must say is the one really good thing about going gluten free is that you tend to just eat healthier all round.
I will take it easy and see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like too much too soon. I agree with some of the others.....reintroduce gluten gradually.

Yes, gluten-free diets are healthier.......and pretty much anyone can benefit from that.....but if using to eradicate thyroid disease.....I think it's wishful thinking.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm interested to know why you think it's wishful thinking -no arguments from me just genuinely wanting to hear your thoughts.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Simply because I have yet to read about a person with Hashimoto's who had a genuine gluten sensitivity, who went strictly gluten free, and never had Hashimoto's again.

Is there someone out there with Hashimoto's and who has been off drugs for a couple years and during that time eats only gluten free and has had no flare ups?


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, well it's in your genes so you can't just NOT have it  but I've come across blogs where people seem to be saying that they are symptom free? (and some are drug free) For how long this lasts I don't know... Surely other factors come into play...hormonal factors...?


----------

